# Como calculo la NTC para una fuente conmutada?



## walejandro2009 (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola amigos!

Tengo un problema, revisé en el foro, y no encontré nada especifico... también hablé con un distribuidor de NTC ceramicos, y tampoco me supo responder...

los NTC, como saben, vienen con tres especificaciones basicas: resistencia a temp ambiente, corriente maxima que soportan y valor de resistencia a maxima corriente.

El tema es que nadie supo decirme cómo elegir el NTC correcto para una fuente conmutada de una cierta potencia.

En particular, el problema que tengo es un TV que tiene fuente conmutada, y vino así de fabrica, el cual cuando se enchufa provoca un chispazo importante en el toma de 220volt. Lo cual no tendría mayor importancia, si no fuera por el hecho que pude comprobar que esto, al cabo de suficiente cantidad de enchufada y desenchufadas, termina por reventar el STR 50103 que tiene internamente. ( menos de tres meses, si uno lleva ocasionalmente el TV de un lado a otro).

He probado de no desenchufar jamás el TV, y de esa manera logro que dure muchísimo más el componente (hasta un año y más inclusive... pero como entre medio inevitablemente se desenchufa o hay cortes de luz... termina reventando igual).

La cuestión es que luego de cambiar el quinto 50103 desde que tengo el TV, me puse a investigar... y descubrí que  NO TIENE NINGUN NTC EN LA ENTRADA DE ALIMENTACION!!!

Por lo que quiero colocarle un par, para que trabajen más relajados, y así terminar de una buena vez con este problema... encima el TV, si bien tiene sus años, funciona perfecto de no ser por este inconveniente cada tanto...

la fuente es AVR automático entre 90 y 260 volts (aquí tengo 220) y segun lo que admite el fabricante, el consumo del equipo es de 70 watts....

Cualquier sugerencia será agradecida!!!

Saludos


----------



## xae (Dic 28, 2012)

No necesitas una NTC. Necesitas una PTC o un transformador 220/110.

Puedes utilizar una PTC, en serie con la alimentación, ésta ha de estar dimensionada para una tensión de trabajo de 230V y ha de soportar una corriente de trabajo superior al consumo del equipo y ser del tipo diseñado expresamente para protección contra sobrecargas, del tipo cerámico.
La corriente máxima en tu caso rondará los 400mA, suponiendo un rendimiento en la fuente de alimentación del 75%.
Por ejemplo. te podría valer el modelo B59811-C135-A70 de Siemens Matsushita, 265V/135ºC/730mA.

Otra opción, instalar un (auto)transformador 220/110 y alimentar con éste al televisor, ya que la fuente trabaja desde 90V, de esta forma es mucho menos probable que se dañe el STR50103.


----------



## walejandro2009 (Dic 28, 2012)

eax, mil gracias, estoy estudiando el tema. La cuestion del transformador fue la primer opción, lo descarté por no poder ponerlo dentro del equipo y porque en forma externa sería engorroso.
comento que tal me fue, probablemente para más seguridad ponga dos, uno en cada uno de los conductores de la linea de entrada.


----------



## opli (Dic 29, 2012)

Creo que la apreciación del tipo de resistencia no es correcta, el tipo utilizado en el arranque suave de fuentes de alimentación es NTC.Supongamos que tenemos una NTC de 5Ω, cuando alimentamos el aparato habra una caída de tención en la NTC y también un calentamiento, a medida que se caliente ira reduciendo su valor hasta un valor cercano a los 0Ω en ese tiempo trascurrido la NTC habra disipado parte de la energía del arranque y por lo tanto será más suave.un saludo


----------



## walejandro2009 (Dic 29, 2012)

opli dijo:


> Creo que la apreciación del tipo de resistencia no es correcta, el tipo utilizado en el arranque suave de fuentes de alimentación es NTC.
Supongamos que tenemos una NTC de 5Ω, cuando alimentamos el aparato habra una caída de tención en la NTC y también un calentamiento, a medida que se caliente ira reduciendo su valor hasta un valor cercano a los 0Ω en ese tiempo trascurrido la NTC habra disipado parte de la energía del arranque y por lo tanto será más suave.
> un saludo



tu logica es correcta, de hecho yo pensé contestar exactamente lo mismo hasta que analicé el circuito de la fuente. Hay en realidad dos problemas, el mas grave es el transitorio inicial, para el cual una PTC o una NTC lo cubren igualmente. Paso a explicar, en el caso de la NTC no hacen falta mayores comentarios, pero en el caso de la PTC lo que ocurre es que ya viene con un valor inicial de unos 10 ohms, o sea que de una tenemos una limitación en el pico inicial. La diferencia surge al aumentar la temperatura del componente, la resistencia se incrementa (en lugar de bajar) pero esto también favorece al circuito, ya que con 220 v trabaja muy al limite de lo especificado. Suponiendo que caigan en modo estacionario unos 50 volts en el componente, no traería problema alguno ya que la fuente estaria recibiendo unos 170 volts y "sufre" mucho menos "stress" el 50103. Otro tema sería si tuvieramos una tensión de entrada de 110 volts, ahi si que deberiamos colocar si o sí, una NTC y no una PTC, porque puede llegar a quedarnos muy baja la tensión efectivamente aplicada a la fuente, eso sí, en este caso seguramente jamás se hubiera dañado el 50103 y por tanto este post no existiría!!!

saludos


----------



## xae (Dic 29, 2012)

La forma correcta de tratar el problema de la corriente de arranque es con una NTC, siento haber dado la impresión de que no era así.

El motivo por el que recomendé una PTC  es por añadir protección contra sobrecargas a la fuente, normalmente en estas fuentes cuando se aumenta la tensión de alimentación el consumo de la fuente aumenta, añadiendo la PTC puedes conseguir que en caso de sobrecarga se dispare la PTC evitando que se averíe el regulador.
El único problema que puede aparecer es que la corriente de arranque provoque el disparo de la PTC y haya que eliminar la tensión de alimentación para rearmarla, es improbable que ocurra dada la escasa duración del pulso de corriente de arranque y la relativa lenta respuesta de la PTC.

Respondiendo  de una forma más correcta al título original del post, la forma más sencilla que conozco de especificar una NTC, como limitador de la corriente de arranque, es según la capacidad de filtrado tras el puente rectificador, con este dato puedes  seleccionar el dispositivo de forma completa, en este enlace puedes encontrar información al respecto epcosNTCInrushCurrentLimiters.

Puedes utilizar ambas soluciones a la vez, la NTC te limitará de forma muy eficaz la corriente de arranque y la PTC protegerá el circuito contra sobrecargas.


----------



## walejandro2009 (Dic 29, 2012)

como suele ocurrir, a veces la realidad decide por nosotros... aquí en La Plata no hay casa de electronica que tenga PTC disponible para las especificaciones que hacen falta... lo unico que pude conseguir son unas NTC, de tres tipos distintos, voy a buscar las hojas de datos (porque en el unico lado que las tenían no supieron decirme, tendrían que ver la cara de espanto que pusieron cuando les dí los datos ) son las tres siguientes: SCK 105, SCK 154 y SCK 303... si lo que encuentro como hoja de aplicación me da demasiado apartado de lo que hace falta, tendré que esperar a viajar a Capital para conseguir los componentes deseados...

Saludos


----------



## xae (Dic 29, 2012)

Información sobre las NTC SCK, ThinkingSCKSeries.

Verás, que entre las características hay un dato,_Recomended capacitance_, esta es la energía que la NTC puede disipar dada bajo la forma de una capacidad a la tensión de trabajo. Debes elegir un modelo que tenga este dato mayor o igual que la capacidad del filtro de tu fuente, si no puedes determinar este dato utiliza la de mayor tamaño físico, ya que la capacidad de disipación va en consonancia con el tamaño de la NTC.


----------



## walejandro2009 (Dic 29, 2012)

xae dijo:


> Información sobre las NTC SCK, ThinkingSCKSeries.
> 
> Verás, que entre las características hay un dato,_Recomended capacitance_, esta es la energía que la NTC puede disipar dada bajo la forma de una capacidad a la tensión de trabajo. Debes elegir un modelo que tenga este dato mayor o igual que la capacidad del filtro de tu fuente, si no puedes determinar este dato utiliza la de mayor tamaño físico, ya que la capacidad de disipación va en consonancia con el tamaño de la NTC.



Gracias!!! había visto este valor en la hoja de datos, pero no se me había ocurrido fijarme en la fuente en cuestión. Creo que por seguridad me inclinaré por la SCK 303, que es la mas "grande" de las tres que conseguí.


----------



## opli (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola compañeros, yo creo como bien decís que el problema se reduce a unas pruebas prácticas con varios valores de NTCs, estos componentes son relativamente baratos y asequibles.Os dejo un esquema típico del montaje de NTCs para protección de F A y el enlace al documento del fabricante.





http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...operty=Data__en.pdf;/PDF_Applicationnotes.pdf

un saludo


----------



## walejandro2009 (Dic 31, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte!!!

Se me ocurre un metodo "rapido" para determinar al menos una NTC para colocar y probar...

y es mirar la capacitancia que tiene la fuente (que es un dato muy facil de obtener) y poner un NTC que como minimo soporte ese valor... y ver qué pasa.

Como metodo empirico, estimo que no estaría tan alejado de la verdad, no les parece?


----------



## opli (Ene 1, 2013)

Si tienes razón, al final la única forma de saber si algo funciona es probando y probando hasta conseguir un resultado óptimo, que de otra forma seria imposible de averiguar.
Si quieres una forma más rápida de obtener tu NTC para probar y te gusta la recuperación de componentes electrónicos, te aconsejo que busques la NTC en una fuente para PC típica.La mayoría de fuentes tienen el tipo SCK-053 o equivalente, este tipo es muy utilizado en fuentes de todo tipo y solo necesitas una, creo que más rápido y barato no te puede salir.

Te dejo una página con documentos relacionados con este componente.

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/sck-053*-datasheet.html

http://www.platan.ru/pdf/datasheets/thinking/SCK.pdf

un saludo


----------



## walejandro2009 (Feb 19, 2013)

Disculpen la demora pero recién hace unos días que tuve un rato para ocuparme de la reforma a la fuente del tv...

Mil gracias a todos por el aporte!!! al final la solución fue colocar en serie con la alimentación principal un SCK 303 y listo el pollo!!! cero chispa (minima) al momento de conectar el toma de alimentación, y funciona perfectamente... en cuanto a la temperatura del componente, en un principio levanta algo (este modelo de NTC disipa hasta 7 watts a temperatura ambiente) y luego a medida que corre el tiempo de funcionamiento la temperatura baja y se estabiliza en valores razonables (el conocido mètodo del dedòmetro, jajaj) y listo.

Me gustó tanto el resultado que voy a intentar hacer el mismo esquema con un motor de inducción que me chispea el relay que lo comanda...

Saludazos!!!


----------

